# The Boys



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I thought it was about time to put up updated pictures of Pace, Shanti, and Melino. It wasn't too cold today, but it was cloudy... the boys were waiting for their dinner, as usual. It's funny. Usually there is at least one goat on the rock, keeping watch. They get a better view and then sound the alarm when they see someone coming. It was Shanti's turn today lol










That's what they wanted!



















Then off they go to feast on fallen leaves










Isn't Melnio getting big?










Nibbling at the last bit of green grass showing










Here's some blurred pictures that I thought looked cool




























What you doin'?



















There goes mamma, lets follow her! (little did they know that I was luring them back to the pen!)










How could you decieve me like that? I'm just going to ignore you...










You refilled our hayracks with our favorite brand of hay? OK we forgive you


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I LOVE THE ROCK! The boys look very happy! You can tell they love their grain!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I love that first picture of Melnio (?) standing in the leaves- really nice.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Melino is getting huge! How old is he now?


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks. Here's a few videos I took today... not too interesting, but here they are. You'll see plenty face shots of Pace's :roll: My oh my... that little guy sure has character! He's the littlest one and the most bossy... at the end of the first one he bullies Melino, poor guy lol. Melino does dish out his fair share of poundings though :wink:

http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r221 ... 8160_2.flv

http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r221 ... 8154_2.flv


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh, and Melino is almost 7 months old now... I think lol. He was born April 14.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pictures! Cute goats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Melino is getting bigger...he is a bit lighter in color than the Alpine wether my mom had...Buck passed 21/2 years ago at 10 years old.....he was the size of a 3 month old beef calf...his height was impressive when he stood on his hind legs... and when he was on all fours his back was at my waist and I'm 5'9!! Pace and Shanti are gonna be sorry one day for bullying him! lol !!  He does look so sweet


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Melino is so beautiful!!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone! The boys wew SO playful after dinner tonight! I wish I had it on video! Melino was completely spazzing out, leaping and twisting and charging around the pen. He kept bouncing off the fence and side of the rock and rearing up to play with Pace. He even jumped on me a few times since he was so excited. But I had to rap him on the nose-- his hooves hurt! He would run really fast around the pen, come back, stop, and leap straight up into the air before dashing off playfully again! He was the most active since he's got that young spirit still lol. They were all so fluffy and joyful. Pace was standing on top of the rock... bouncing up and down and turning in little circles really fast... when Melino ran up he gave the mightiest little rear :roll: and pushed him off. Shanti was just kind of trotting around after the others and butting them when they ran past... spoil sport :lol: Anyway, it was nice to see them so happy and just full of spirit! I mean, they're always goofy and perky, but tonight they were just bonkers LOL! I think they like the cold! Anyway, that was a missed kodak moment... of course they're going to be all bouncy when I don't have my camera :doh:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That sounds sooo funny!
My girls were the same though, weird! Even my sheep were bouncing, jumping, running, and rough housing! I think I did manage to get a couple videos, not very good though. Just let me upload them! :wink:

Edit: Here you go! 
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... IM0847.flv
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... IM0848.flv


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Too cute  ! I love seeing happy, playful animals! I love how the sheep bounce up and down even though they're so long and gangley :lol: And of course the Nubian's ears :drool: I'm gonna have to get a big playful Nubian just for its ears lol. It's so great how even though I was pretty stressed out (tough day at school) I come home to my loving, jolly goats and couldn't help but just laugh out loud. I think they know when you need an extra boost and just show off more than usual to cheer you up :angel: Well it worked! Then when they're done with a round of performing for me, they gather around and look up with these sweet little faces, as if to say "how was that?"


----------

